# Trial in MV - Thread



## andre35i (6. September 2008)

morgen...bin aus der nehe von demmin und suche auf diesen weg trialer aus der nehe...es können sich auch algemein Trialer aus MV melden...würde mich freuen wenn sich welche melden würden...

schreibt bei MTB oder schreibt an [email protected]


----------



## hst_trialer (6. September 2008)

hallo

bin stralsunder, aber das müsstest du noch wissen. sind 2 (bald 3) leute hier die gerne fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (6. September 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin stralsunder, aber das müsstest du noch wissen. sind 2 (bald 3) leute hier die gerne fahren



hätte ja sein können das du kein trial mehr ferst...also seit ihr balt 3...habt ihr lust mal mit mir zu fahren...bin aber fast 2 jahre nicht mehr gefahren und hbe vor 2 wocher erst wieder an gefangeg


----------



## MortiZ (2. Dezember 2008)

ja hier^^
muss mich auch mal melden.
bin greifswalder und auch trialer. in hgw gibt es noch +2 leute, (die ich kenne) die auch noch trialen.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Dezember 2008)

geil.
fahrt ihr dieses jahr noch bissl. hab übel lust mal mit mehr leuten zu fahren. würde auch nach hgw kommen


----------



## andre35i (2. Dezember 2008)

würde gerne aber mein trial ist noch am aufbau...würde aber vor schlagen das wir mal ein wochenende fahren,grillen,trinken wenn mein trial soweit ist...also alle trialer die es so in mv geben tut


----------



## *George* (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich bin dann mal auch aus stralsund 

Ich würd mich auch freuen mal mit anderen zu fahren als nur mit hst_trialer 

Wir würden dann wohl zusammen nach hgw kommen 

lg


----------



## *George* (3. Dezember 2008)

Aber sachma es muss doch noch mehr geben..In Rostock aufjedenfall! Ich kann mir bald garnicht vorstellen das von denen hier kein einziger angemeldet ist. Ich versuch demnächst mal über die Dirt-fahrer was zu erreichen...

lg


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab in rostock auch mal ne ganze bande an trialen gesehen. 3..4 leute waren das schon. ist leider auch schon weit über ein jahr her...


----------



## andre35i (3. Dezember 2008)

da ich in rostock gewohnt habe kenne ich die alle und habe auch noch kontagt ist hir aber keiner an gemeldet


----------



## *George* (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja das doch schon mal n anfang... Sonst machen wir mal ne Session in HRO wenn wir da welche finden ^^ Is wahrscheinlich besser als in HGW.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. Dezember 2008)

da sei dir mal nicht so sicher. in hgw ist hat alles recht nahe beieinander und da gibts auch paar schöne spots. weiss nicht wie es in hro aussieht?


----------



## *George* (4. Dezember 2008)

Na ich stell mir das recht geil vor in HRO, aber man muss auf jedenfall jemanden haben der sich auskennt. Sonst is hgw zum anfang wohl besser


----------



## andre35i (4. Dezember 2008)

kenne mich supper aus in hro kann alle leute fragen wegen trialen


----------



## konrad (4. Dezember 2008)

city-technisch is in HRO ni viel zu rocken...aber die hafenmole in warnemünde is ne wonne,wenn man ein bissl 'natur' fahren kann
ansonsten kann ich auch noch die landeshauptstadt empfehlen-da gibts auch viele schöne ecken.


----------



## andre35i (5. Dezember 2008)

man kann überall gut fahren...hro ist groß


----------



## MortiZ (5. Dezember 2008)

dann habe ich wohl das richtige getan, den thread aus der vergangenheit rauszuholen 

tja, erstma freu ich mich, dass ihr so viel geschrieben habt und ich hätte prinzipiell nix gegen ne session in hgw.
jetzt im moment könnte ich fahren, allerdings nicht mit neuem equipment...
meine hope-mono-trial ist noch nicht da (kommt wahrscheinlich heute) und muss erst eingefahren werden.
oh man... was freu ich mich auf die olle bremse^^ 
bin schon seit der bestellung total rattig auf das ding... 

jetzt kommt aber die datumsfrage... wann hättet ihr denn zeit?

ich hab ab 18.12. urlaub.
meine freundin wird auch noch einige tage beanspruchen wollen.^^
also sagt mal, wann ihr zeit habt. 


grüße aus hgw


edit: ich frag mal bei den hgw-leuten rum, wann die so können und ob die bock haben (wovon ich ausgehe )
achja, nochwas.
ist jemand von euch dabei, der nen coustellier kann?
ich würde mir den gern mal angucken und vllt. selbst lernen.^^ (auch franzose genannt)

edit2:

als datum würde ich mal vorsichtig entweder den 20.12. oder den 21.12. vorschlagen.
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (5. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir ist es schlecht da mein trial noch nicht verdich ist...mir fehlt noch so viel...habe schon so viel ausgegeben...hätte ich das gewust hätte ich gleich kommplet eins kaufen können für die preise...denke mal das es in 2 monaten komplet ist


----------



## *George* (5. Dezember 2008)

Naja wir können ja trotzdem erstmal ne Weihnachtssession machen, auch wenn du noch nicht kannst. Ist zwar schade, aber uns rennt ja nichts weg. 

Ich fänd den 20.12 auch ok! 21. wär nich so gut. ^^

lg


----------



## MortiZ (5. Dezember 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> Naja wir können ja trotzdem erstmal ne Weihnachtssession machen, auch wenn du noch nicht kannst. Ist zwar schade, aber uns rennt ja nichts weg.
> 
> Ich fänd den 20.12 auch ok! 21. wär nich so gut. ^^
> 
> lg



klingt erstmal okay, dann wären wir schon 3 leute (mit andre 4).
hab nebenbei mal einen kumpel aus hgw gefragt und der wäre dabei. (hat zufälligerweise an dem we urlaub^^)


----------



## *George* (5. Dezember 2008)

Neutsch, also hst_trialer kommt bestimmt auch! das lässt er sich bestimmt nicht entgehen


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Dezember 2008)

da hat mein sekretär wohl recht...

ja *george*, ich werde da wohl auch mit machen. 
nen coust kann ich auch nicht so recht, aber wir können uns ja was zu recht muschen


----------



## *George* (5. Dezember 2008)

sekretär?! Was wärst du denn ohne mich?  

Ach das wird schon lustig! Wenn das Wetter gut wird rocken wir HGW!


----------



## Lory (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich schreib mal hier ganz vorsichtig einen Beitrag. 
Mal kurz zu mir. Komme aus HRO und im Februar nächsten Jahres muss ich wohl vor dem Rathaus fegen. Vor gut 10 Jahren habe ich mal intensiv Trial betrieben, aber bin dann von ab gekommen. Jetzt hat es mich wieder gepackt und ich will wieder die Kanten rocken. Achja mein Bike ist noch voll im Aufbau .

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre unter Umständen auch gerne dabei, zum Lernen und als Schlusslicht, hab überhaupt keine Trial-Erfahrung, aber reizen tuts mich schon.


----------



## *George* (5. Dezember 2008)

Man wir werden ja immer mehr!  geile sache!


----------



## MortiZ (6. Dezember 2008)

na klingt echt super
also wenn alle damit einverstanden sind, erkläre ich den 20.12. hiermit für den trial-termin in greifswald. 

nun noch der ort müsste festgelegt werden.

wie wäre es mit dem freizeitbad? oder gleich der skatepark in hgw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (6. Dezember 2008)

In HGW gibts nen Skatepark? 

Mir isses egal wo wir uns treffen, ich komm eh mit auto. Und hst_trialer kommt bestimmt mit mir mit


----------



## MortiZ (6. Dezember 2008)

jop, den skatepark gibts im volksstadion. eigentlich steht da, dass nur 20zoll erlaubt ist, man kennt mich aber da. von daher isses nich so wild, wenn da n paar 26"er rumspielen.


----------



## andre35i (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute ich kann noch nicht sagen ob ich komme...versuche es aber...


----------



## andre35i (8. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich wäre unter Umständen auch gerne dabei, zum Lernen und als Schlusslicht, hab überhaupt keine Trial-Erfahrung, aber reizen tuts mich schon.



hallo neue leute sind immer gut...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2008)

Gut gut, werd schaun was sich machen lässt


----------



## andre35i (8. Dezember 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich schreib mal hier ganz vorsichtig einen Beitrag.
> Mal kurz zu mir. Komme aus HRO und im Februar nächsten Jahres muss ich wohl vor dem Rathaus fegen. Vor gut 10 Jahren habe ich mal intensiv Trial betrieben, aber bin dann von ab gekommen. Jetzt hat es mich wieder gepackt und ich will wieder die Kanten rocken. Achja mein Bike ist noch voll im Aufbau .
> ...



dann sag ich mal alles gute...hoffe doch das wir alle mal trialen tun...kennnen wir uns aus hro???


----------



## andre35i (8. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gut gut, werd schaun was sich machen
> lässt



das freut mich jeder fängt mal an...wir werden dir schon bei helfen...


----------



## Lory (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



> kennnen wir uns aus hro???


Denke eher nicht, du bist noch weit vom 30. Lebensjahr enternt....
Oder täuscht das Foto??


----------



## andre35i (9. Dezember 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Denke eher nicht, du bist noch weit vom 30. Lebensjahr enternt....
> Oder täuscht das Foto??



da haste recht hätte ja sein können bin 24...kennste denn trialer aus HRO....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortiZ (10. Dezember 2008)

so jetzt nochmal:

wer ist definitiv am 20.12. dabei?

andre, 
hst_trialer,
*george*,
tigersclaw (?), 

zwei kumpels von mir und ich.


noch jemand? bitte noch mehr leute.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

korrekt. wegen wetter werden wir ja sehen, aber die beiden stralsunder (george und ich) stehen fest!!!

hab mir heute extra noch die wellgo mg1 bestellt. mal sehen ob die bis dahnín da sind


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dabei, wenn Lory auch dabei ist.


----------



## Lory (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,



> Ich bin dabei, wenn Lory auch dabei ist.


Würd ja gerne, aber so ohne Bike.... hmm..



> kennste denn trialer aus HRO....


Von Namen her kenne ich keinen mehr. Wie gesagt meine Zeit ist schon etwas her.

Ich hoffe über Weihnachten und Neujahr kann ich mein Bike aufbauen, so dass es im neuen Jahr losgehen kann. Also erst mal so etwas so die Grundtechnik reinbekommen.
Habt ihr da Mal ein Tip, welchen Film man sich so anguggen kann um das Gehirn mal wieder zu aktivieren?

Greetz


----------



## MortiZ (10. Dezember 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Ich hoffe über Weihnachten und Neujahr kann ich mein Bike aufbauen, so dass es im neuen Jahr losgehen kann. Also erst mal so etwas so die Grundtechnik reinbekommen.
> Habt ihr da Mal ein Tip, welchen Film man sich so anguggen kann um das Gehirn mal wieder zu aktivieren?
> 
> Greetz



ja ich hätte da einen film. 
den film, der am 20.12. in hgw ausgestrahlt wird. 
kannst ja auch selbst mit den verschiedenen bikes mal rumprobieren (ich denke nicht, dass einer was dagegen hat?! [ich zumindest nicht] ), um evtl. verbesserungen für dein neues bike herauszufinden.
ansonsten natürlich manifesto und youtube^^. 

hoffentlich haut das mit dem wetter hin... ich sehs schon kommen, dass wir im schnee biken.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Dezember 2008)

so burschen. wie sieht aus mit samstag. bitte nochmal kurz melden, falls was dazwischen gekommen ist.

ansonsten gilt es noch *zeit *und *ort *zu klären???

am besten die greifswalder fraktion macht mal ne ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortiZ (15. Dezember 2008)

hmm, falls keiner etwas dagegen hat, lege ich mal 
*10-11 uhr* als zeit
und den *vorplatz vom soundgarden* als ort fest.
klick
(zur genauen anfahrtsbestimmung einfach auszoomen. falls weitere fragen sind - ihr könnt meine handynummer auch per PN bekommen)
ansonsten bin ich abends meist online (ICQ 299106515).

ich habe mir so gedacht, dass wir erst gucken, was wir so auf dem platz und in der nähe davon machen können, 
über die mauer beim penny (nahe schönwalde center) hüpfen, 
dann einen abstecher ins volksstadion (skatepark) machen [sehr witterungsabhängig], 
dann die pappelallee weiter richtung innenstadt (über unibibliothek und biotechnikum inklusive stufen beim rosengarten) fahren. 
je nach lust und laune, wie die plätze euch so gefallen.
das wären erstmal die, meiner meinung nach, wichtigsten spots.


alle einverstanden?


edit:

ich hoffe, dass ein paar leute auch eine digicam mitbringen, wäre schade wenn man die aktionen nicht aufnimmt. 
(ich erstelle jetzt auch noch einen thread im studivz mit verweis auf diesen hier)

edit²: parkplatz ist auch am start beim treffpunkt.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Dezember 2008)

meinerseits gehts klar. einziger einwand... FRÜHER anfangen.
denkt dran, dass ab 16uhr schon quasi dunkel ist. und 3h sind schnell weg. hört sich vllt für einige haarig an, aber ich würde auch ab 10uhr schon fahren


----------



## MortiZ (15. Dezember 2008)

ist schon richtig. ich war auch am überlegen, ob wir nicht früher starten sollten.
ist vielleicht das richtige, ich korrigiere es mal oben.


----------



## *George* (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich find Ort und Zeit auch ok. Soundgarten ist leicht zu finden  

Ich bin schon ganz heiß aufs trialen! 

edit: und digicam versuch ich auf jedenfall mitzubringen!


----------



## MortiZ (15. Dezember 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> Ich find Ort und Zeit auch ok. Soundgarten ist leicht zu finden
> 
> Ich bin schon ganz heiß aufs trialen!
> 
> edit: und digicam versuch ich auf jedenfall mitzubringen!



na hört sich doch super an!  
ich freu mich auch schon total drauf^^


----------



## *George* (16. Dezember 2008)

also sind wir jetzt bei:

Trialen am *20.12.2008*
Ort:         *Greifswald, Vorplatz vom Soundgarten*
Zeit:        *10 Uhr*

Anzahl der Fahrer: ?


----------



## MortiZ (16. Dezember 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> also sind wir jetzt bei:
> 
> Trialen am *20.12.2008*
> Ort:         *Greifswald, Vorplatz vom Soundgarten*
> ...



hmm, gute frage.
also es werden mindestens 5 fahrer werden.
ihr zwei und wir drei.

andre und die anderen haben lange nichts geschrieben.


----------



## *George* (16. Dezember 2008)

Na mal sehen ob sich da noch einer meldet  Aber fünf man is ja schon recht gut


----------



## MortiZ (16. Dezember 2008)

hehe, weißt du, was ich lustig finde?
hab grad mal links unter deinen namen geguckt und da steht ja echo pure.
2 von uns (hgw) fahren auch pure.


----------



## *George* (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Jungs wissen was am besten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2008)

ach komm... "am besten", wenn ich das schon höre


----------



## *George* (16. Dezember 2008)

Oh höre ich da neid...ja, ich bin mir fast sicher 

Nein man dein bike is doch auch geil! 8)


----------



## MortiZ (18. Dezember 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> Oh höre ich da neid...ja, ich bin mir fast sicher
> 
> Nein man dein bike *is doch auch geil!* 8)






so 2 tage noch.


----------



## *George* (18. Dezember 2008)

auf jeden...wehe das wetter ist nicht gut...


----------



## *George* (19. Dezember 2008)

aaaaaahhhhhh..es regnet


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Dezember 2008)

also an und für sich soll morgen ja ganz passabeles wetter sein. falls es aber doch etwas tröpfelt bin ich dafür, dass wir uns trotzdem treffen. evtl findet sich ja was zu einer späteren zeit und man hat dafür schonmal ne kontaktaufnahme.


----------



## MortiZ (19. Dezember 2008)

selbst wenn es ein wenig tröpfelt... gute bremsbeläge haben wir ja alle

aber leider fällt mir im moment keine wirkliche möglichkeit ein, wo wir ein dach überm kopf haben...


----------



## *George* (19. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin auch dafür das wir kommen. Zur not bleib ich einfach im auto sitzen


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Dezember 2008)

und mich schmeisst denn raus oder was???

mach mal bitte icq noch an heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (19. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute...werde nicht kommen da ich keine zeit habe...bin aber beim nächsten mal dabei...macht gute bilder und videos...ud habt viel spaß...
LG Andre


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Dezember 2008)

eine frage hätt ich noch. wo kann man denn am besten parken um einerseits nicht zu weit vom treffpunkt weg zu sein und am ende unserer session nicht zu weit fahren zu müssen?


----------



## MortiZ (19. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> eine frage hätt ich noch. wo kann man denn am besten parken um einerseits nicht zu weit vom treffpunkt weg zu sein und am ende unserer session nicht zu weit fahren zu müssen?



parken würde ich in der gaußstraße da beim soundgarden.
ich muss sowieso in die richtung und werde nach der session auch dort mit langfahren, weil ich sowieso da lang muss^^


----------



## MortiZ (20. Dezember 2008)

so, bis jetzt sieht das wetter erstmal besch!ssen aus... 

in einer stunde ist treff, bin mal gespannt, ob sich das matschige grau noch in einen strahlenden sonnenschein verwandelt.


----------



## *George* (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke schon das es noch besser wird. Ich mach mich dann mal inner halben stunde auf den weg  Bis nachher!


----------



## MortiZ (20. Dezember 2008)

ich geh erstmal duschen, irgendwie muss man ja wach werden. 

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

na Leute wie war euer Meeting? Gibt es Fotos?

Greetz


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

fotos gibts natürlich. da george aber noch bissl mit seiner frau am we zu tun hat wird das wohl erst in der woche was.

ansonsten hat es sehr viel spaß gemacht. hab auch prompt wieder 2 schläuche vernichtet... 
soweit aber alles nette leute, gute stimmung und am ende gut fertig gewesen


----------



## *George* (21. Dezember 2008)

Fotos gibts spätestens am dienstag wenn ich wieder in HH bin. Muss die fürs album noch kleiner machen und das dauert kurz ^^ Naja und meine madame beschäftigt mich halt auch noch n bisschen 

Ich fands aber auch gut am Samstag! Trotz des wetter haben wir ganz nette sachen gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2008)

Bin gespannt auf die Fotos. Fahrt ihr alle reinrassige Trial-Bikes?


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

@tigersclaw

sozusagen schon. vllt hat der ein oder andere noch nen "mini"sattel oder paar gänge zum schalten aber sonst... TRIAL!!!

aber sag mal, hast du eigentlich ne trial-bude oder bist du mehr der tour fahrer?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe keinen Radladen, sondern eine PC-Bude 

Fahre ansonsten aber fast alles, MTB Hardtail, Enduro, Rennrad, Dirt & Trial fehlen noch


----------



## andre35i (30. Dezember 2008)

wo bleiben die bilder oder videos???


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

das ist eine gute frage. ich hab georg deshalb auch noch nicht erreicht. vllt hat er sie ja ausversehen vernichtet und traut sich jetzt nicht mehr ins forum


----------



## andre35i (30. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> das ist eine gute frage. ich hab georg deshalb auch noch nicht erreicht. vllt hat er sie ja ausversehen vernichtet und traut sich jetzt nicht mehr ins forum



das glaube ich auch langsam


----------



## andre35i (30. Dezember 2008)

mein trial ist auch bald soweit...muß bloß noch auf eine bestelung von trialmarkt warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (30. Dezember 2008)

So die Bilder lad ich jetzt in meine Bildergalerie... Sry das es etwas länger gedauert hat


----------



## andre35i (30. Dezember 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> So die Bilder lad ich jetzt in meine Bildergalerie... Sry das es etwas länger gedauert hat



das ist schön


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

juhu... schöne bilderchens


----------



## andre35i (30. Dezember 2008)

top


----------



## MortiZ (5. Januar 2009)

und beim nächsten mal springen wir alle mal einen meter im skatepark!


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Januar 2009)

_kleine meldung an alle:

habe bei ecols angefragt ob er den thread umbenennen kann in "trial in MV - thread"
also nicht wundern falls der demnächst anders heisst._


----------



## andre35i (24. Januar 2009)

hallo leute...

da mein trial ende des monats ferdig ist wollte ich fragen wie es aus schaut das wir ab mitte oder ende februar endlich wieder trialen tuhen.möchte auch endlich mal trialer kennen lernen und nicht nur die aus HRO...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2009)

An meinem Rad fehlen nur noch Räder, dann kanns losgehen, in einer Woche sollten sie spätestens da sein.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Januar 2009)

ja wie geil. ich freu mich schon wieder übel. 
bin bis anfang februar noch im prüfungsstress, aber danach lässt sich was einrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (25. Januar 2009)

das hört sich supper an...freue mich schon...hoffe wir werden viele und hoffe wir werden viele geile monate haben zum trialen


----------



## andre35i (10. Februar 2009)

hallo leute...so mein trial ist soweit...bilder sind in arbeit...hoffe das wetter wird besser das wir trialen können...oder giebt es auch die möglichkeit in eine halle zu trialen...werde mich auch nochmal schlau machen...


----------



## konrad (10. Februar 2009)

ich für mein teil hab jetzt auch wieder ne vernünftige karre in schwerin rumstehen.also wenn ihr irgendwann mal was los macht,wäre ich evtl auch dabei.
ich hätte bock auf ne gechillte session an der hafenmole in warnemünde.natürlich erst wenns wieder wärmer und trocken is
in dem sinne...im sommer gehts steil in MV


----------



## andre35i (10. Februar 2009)

das hört sich supper an


----------



## andre35i (13. Februar 2009)

möchte endlich wieder trialen gehen...habe seit 2 jahren nicht mehr getrialt außer mal ein monat...muß wieder lernen,lernen,lernen...hat einer mal lust mit mir ein wenig zu trialen...das wetter ist ja auch wieder einigermaßen ok...triale seit gestern wieder...komme aber nicht weg von hier und wenn fährt der bus schon um 5 wieder zurück...


----------



## andre35i (28. Februar 2009)

hallo leute möchte trialen wer hat lust
schreibt ja keiner mehr hir drinne...
also hoffe das sich wieder welche melden...habe aber leider kein auto und bin auf bus und bahn an gewiesen und wochenende färt kein bus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortiZ (28. Februar 2009)

jo geht klar. nur vorerst muss ich leider sagen, dass es bei mir zeitmäßig aktuell nicht sooo sehr gut aussieht.
außerdem hätte ich eher bock auf sonne und sonnenschein. ^^

deswegen würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir das biken noch ein wenig verschieben. (!?)


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2009)

auch ich melde mich gerne mal wieder. bisher war ja witterungsbedingt nix möglich. da aber heute wohl der frühling schon angeklopft hat und endlich besserung in sicht ist sollte sich jeder mal wieder auf seinen bock schwingen und schonmal wieder paar runden drehen und wenn dann die sonne fleißig scheint, dann machen wir nochmal nen termin. vielleicht ja mitte..ende märz.


----------



## konrad (1. März 2009)

also ich bin nächstes wochenende mal in schwerin...und wenn das wetter besser wird,könnte ich mir vorstellen mal nach rostock zu kommen,oder warnemünde.da würde ich dann kruzfristig bescheid sagen am freitag oder so.aber wie gesagt,nur wenns trocken ist und vllt die sonne sich zeigt


----------



## crazymonkey (6. März 2009)

Moin allerseits! Wenn es in Rostock ein paar kuhle Trialer gibt, würd ich gern mal mit euch Rostockern auf's Hinterrad gehen. 

Ich bin kürzlich hierher gezogen und gehe des öfteren auf's HR. Schreibt einfach hier oder per pn.

Tschüssing

@Konrad: hi kümmt denn mal hoch, prima. Es ist nur Schietwetter anjesacht! Laß uns denn mal zsamsetzen und dat dingens mit die Rahmen moken.


----------



## andre35i (20. März 2009)

hallo leute die sonne scheint...ich möchte nicht alleine trialen...wer hat lust...wochenende tut leider kein bus fahren also weiß ich auch nicht wie ich ürgend wo hin komme auser ich habe ein der mich fahren tut...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2009)

so, freunde des nordens.

der MortiZ und ich haben uns gerade nochmal digital verständigt und uns den 25./26. april auserkoren um mal ne runde zu dehen. location ist noch offen.

also gebt doch mal bekannt, ob ihr euch da zeit nehmen könnt und wo ihr gerne fahren würdet?


----------



## andre35i (30. März 2009)

juhu...ja bin 100% mit bei...versuche noch rostocker zu überreden


----------



## Paul1986 (4. April 2009)

Hallo leute,

bin jetzt seit letztes woche in hro und habe seit einem halben jahr mein trialrad rausgeholt und bin nun sehr oft in rostock unterwegs... werde die ganze nächste woche da sein hat jemand zuit und lust mitzumachen?

Lg Paul


----------



## hst_trialer (10. April 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so, freunde des nordens.
> 
> der MortiZ und ich haben uns gerade nochmal digital verständigt und uns den 25./26. april auserkoren um mal ne runde zu dehen. location ist noch offen.
> 
> also gebt doch mal bekannt, ob ihr euch da zeit nehmen könnt und wo ihr gerne fahren würdet?



hey leute wie siehts denn nun aus? wer hat lust und wo wollen wir fahren?


----------



## andre35i (11. April 2009)

juhu leute also ich bin mit dabei...bei mir ist aber bloß so das ich nicht weiß wie ich hin kommen soll...möchte aber auf jeden fall mit bei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (11. April 2009)

andre35i schrieb:


> juhu leute also ich bin mit dabei...bei mir ist aber bloß so das ich nicht weiß wie ich hin kommen soll...möchte aber auf jeden fall mit bei sein



Na dann mach dir mal nen plan wie du irgendwo hin kommst!  An deinem dorf fährt eh keiner vorbei um dich mitzunehmen 

lg


----------



## Paul1986 (11. April 2009)

Also ich bin auch dabei...
bin zwar erst 2 wochen in Hro kann daher noch nicht so viele spots beisteuern...
Kenn nur am Hafen ein paar bei den Speichern.
gruß Paul


----------



## andre35i (12. April 2009)

*George* schrieb:


> Na dann mach dir mal nen plan wie du irgendwo hin kommst!  An deinem dorf fährt eh keiner vorbei um dich mitzunehmen
> 
> lg



naja das muß ich ja woll...mal schaun was sich machen läst


----------



## andre35i (16. April 2009)

hallo leute wie ist es mit einer Session in HGW??

sagt wann,wo und welche zeit...
hoffe es bleibt dabei das ich gefahren werde...
und noch was,ich kann nicht so gut trialen...
kriege noch bescheit wer von denn rostocker kommen würde...
hoffe es werden viele kommen,wie

hst trialer
MortiZ
George
Paul1986
und die Rostocker


----------



## Paul1986 (16. April 2009)

Würde ja gerne mit machen

Aber lohnt es sich überhaupt dort zu fahren?
War im Winter mal da habe dort aber nicht so viel gefunden!

Vieleicht kennst du dich ja besser aus

Und wann den so ungefähr?


----------



## andre35i (16. April 2009)

Paul1986 schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mit machen
> 
> Aber lohnt es sich überhaupt dort zu fahren?
> War im Winter mal da habe dort aber nicht so viel gefunden!
> ...



der MortiZ kommt aus HGW und weiß wo man trialen kann und die anderen ja auch


----------



## *George* (16. April 2009)

Und ich sag es lohnt sich überhaupt nicht nach HGW zu fahren. Waren ja da und viel ist da nicht...


----------



## andre35i (16. April 2009)

und nun...wo trielen wir nun...


----------



## hst_trialer (21. April 2009)

also nochmal: wie siehts aus?

irgendwer bock auf HST? oder gibt es definitiv bessere vorschläge. könnte auch nen fotografen ran bekommen, der mal bissl knipsen will.

@ andre: warum verkaufst das BT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul1986 (21. April 2009)

Also ich sag leider ab fahre am freitag bis donnerstag nach hannover...
sorry aber viel spass euch


----------



## andre35i (22. April 2009)

allso würde dabei sein möchte ja auch mal mit euch trialen...naja und das bt würde ich wegen zeitmangel verkaufen aber wenn es keiner haben will behalte ich es und werde weiter trialen...wenn mal zeit ist...


----------



## Paul1986 (7. Mai 2009)

Hey,

Als erstes:
wollte noch mal fragen ob jemand von euch MV leuten ein paar Trialer aus HRO kennt?
Und mir da vieleicht ein paar nummer oder @ adressen geben kann.
Der Andre meine zwar das es ein paar gibt aber nach 6 Wochen habe ich immer noch niemanden getroffen.

zweites:
ob wir und nicht mal auf dem alten Buga Gelände Treffen wollen?
Spreche jetzt eher die Stralsunder und Greifswalder an.
Wann ist mir egal vieleicht können wir uns ja mal was ausmachen.

Grüß Paul


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2009)

ich bin zu jeder schandtat bereit. da sollte sich aber einer finden der die oberplanung macht und alle nach terminen fragt


----------



## Paul1986 (7. Mai 2009)

Ja würde das gerne an mich nehmen kann aber den nur die 4-5 leute die hier im Forum fragen.
Da ich noch keinen Trialer in HRO gesehen habe... wäre echt toll die mal zu treffen sofern
es moch ein paar gibt!!!
Andre meit zwar ja aber naja...
Paul


----------



## Paul1986 (11. Mai 2009)

Also Leute,
habe jetzt mal die 5 Leute hier angeschrieben und bis jetzt ist nicht so viel.
George kann nicht Konrad weiß noch nicht wann es das nächste mal in Mv ist...
Also ist erst Hst Trialer und meiner einer...
Wollen das den am wochenende 23.-24.05. machen wie gesagt ich würde ja gerne auf dem Buga Gelände in Rostock aber wenn sich nicht mehr finden komm ich auch gerne nach Stralsund...
also wenn einer lust hat bescheid sagen wann und wo er trialen möchte
grüß Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (18. Mai 2009)

also ich bin kommendes wochenende in schwerin.ich könnte dann auch samstag oder sonntag nach rostock kommen.vllt könnte man ne runde in warnemünde fahren!?sagt ma was.


----------



## Paul1986 (18. Mai 2009)

HAllo 
Sau geil ich bin beide tage in Rostock

Heute war ich zum ersten mal in Warnemünde ist echt geil da.

bis jetzt ist nur der HST Trialer dabei den wären wir 3 vieleicht kann ich noch ein zwei leute mitbringen

Wann wollen wir uns den treffen.

Wäre ja dafür und schon so 11 zu treffen und uns einen schönen tag machen


grüß Paul


----------



## konrad (18. Mai 2009)

also sagen wir samstag gegen 12uhr am HBF rostock(ich muss noch sehn wie die züge fahren) und dann könn wir ja nach warnemünde weiterfahren.


----------



## Paul1986 (18. Mai 2009)

Ob konrad sag noch eine genaue zeit und ich bin den am BAhnhof 
freu mich sau doll


----------



## crazymonkey (20. Mai 2009)

Grüßt mir die Mole in Warnemünde und macht mir nicht die ganzen Steine kaputt!
Ich wünsch euch gutes Wetter und eine kuhle Session. Ich bin nicht dabei, da woanders.

Viel Spaß Konrad!

B.


----------



## konrad (20. Mai 2009)

ich würde dann am samstag 10.52uhr am Hbf ankommen.wie siehts mit der anreise der anderen aus?kommt nun jemand aus strahlsund?wenn denen diese zeit zu früh is,dann könnte ich auch 2h später,also 12.52uhr anreisen-dazwischen fährt leider nix.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2009)

sorry, aber ich komme auch nicht. ich finde es sehr schade, dass so wenig leute sich generell mal mobilisieren ein großes meeting zu machen. da mein budget gerade kanpp ist und wir nur zu dritt wären finde ich es nicht so lohnenswert. 

euch wünsche ich bestes wetter und hammer viel spaß und macht schön paar bilderchen, damit wir alle (mich eingeschlossen) ruhig ein bisschen neidisch werden und vllt bisl aktiver in mv werden.


----------



## Paul1986 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also da ja nur wir beide über bleiben sag ich mal 10:52 ist ok.
Ich komm 10:48 an. komm den zu deinem Gleis Konrad...
bis den Grüß Paul


----------



## konrad (21. Mai 2009)

jut,machen wir halt en entspantes doppel
bilder wirds wohl ni geben,da ich lieber fahre,statt zu knippsen...also entweder die Neider kommen selbst zum fahren und gucken,oder se ham pech gehabt

@hst-trialer:ich find schon,dass es sich zu dritt lohnt,mal ne runde zu drehen.und ich weiß ni,wann sich das nächste mal die möglichkeit ergibt.gib dir nen ruck und komm vorbei


----------



## Paul1986 (21. Mai 2009)

Seh ich genau so

du wirst doch 23,50 Euro noch locker haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (22. Mai 2009)

so jungs, da ich nun doch noch ein wenig am überlegen bin würde ich mir die option wenigstens offen halten.

also paule, mach mal bitte icq an


----------



## Paul1986 (22. Mai 2009)

also is an bin den ganzen abend on


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Mai 2009)

ich möchte nun doch nochmal was schreiben.

mir hat der Tag in Warnemünde (und Rostock) sehr gefallen. War recht spontan doch noch hingefahren und kann nur allen sagen, dass sich nächstes mal mehr Leute mobilisieren sollten!!!

Und um allen mal einen kleinen Einblick auf den Spot zu geben:



 



Das Wetter war herrlich, die Zuschauer auch und Angelo Kelly hat gesungen! 

Vielen Dank an Paul und Konrad für die kleine Überredung und den netten Tag. Mir hat es geholfen und Spaß gemacht.

Also bis nächstes mal.


----------



## konrad (25. Mai 2009)

is ja schön,dass es dir doch ein wenig gefallen hat christian 

wenn beim nächsten mal noch mehr leute dabei sind,wärs echt cool.und dann wird richtig sektion gefahren


----------



## MrVirtuell (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absoluter Anfänger und suche Leute die Lust haben regelmässig zu trainieren.
Ich wohne in Sildemow. Eine kleines Dorf direkt bei Rostock. 
(Für alle die sich auskennen. Rostock Südstadt Richtung Autobahn.)

Freue mich auf darauf von und mit euch zu lernen.
Jan


----------



## Paul1986 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jan,
was heist bei dir absoluter anfänger? 
Du hast aber schon ein Trialrad? 
was kannst du den schon so?
Würde ja gerne mit dir üben aber ich fahre am Samstag erstmal 6 Wochen in den urlaub.
Danach würde ich dieses gerne tun!!!

Grüß Paul


----------



## Paul1986 (25. Mai 2009)

Achso habe ja auch noch ein paar!!!!







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

GRüß


----------



## konrad (26. Mai 2009)

coole bilder!
und ich sag doch-sieht aus wie 1m


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2009)

konrad schrieb:


> coole bilder!
> und ich sag doch-sieht aus wie 1m


ja, veräts du auch wie hoch es war?

Bin nächstes WE in MV. Samstag in Parchim und sonntag gehts dann nach Grömitz (nord nord östlich von Lübek).
Wohnt jemand i-wo in der nähe? Wenn ja würde ich evtl. das rad mit nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (26. Mai 2009)

keen ahnung,habs nicht gemessen...warn vllt en 1.10m


----------



## MrVirtuell (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Paul,


Paul1986 schrieb:


> was heist bei dir absoluter anfänger?


Theoretisches Wissen und kein praktisches Können. Aber dafür den absoluten Willen es zu lernen 


Paul1986 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon ein Trialrad?


Ja, ich war letztes Wochenende in Leipzig, das erste Mal mit ein paar Trialern unterwegs und habe mir dort ein gebrauchtes Monty 221ti gekauft.



Paul1986 schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mit dir üben aber ich fahre am Samstag erstmal 6 Wochen in den urlaub.
> Danach würde ich dieses gerne tun!!!


Ich wünsche dir schon Mal einen schönen Urlaub und freue mich, wenn du dich danach meldest.
Bis dahin kann ich sicherlich schon ein paar Grundlagen 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## maScie (27. Mai 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Bin nächstes WE in MV. Samstag in Parchim [...]
> Wohnt jemand i-wo in der nähe? [...]



Ja, ich wohn' in der Nähe... fahre am Samstag von Lübeck nach Parchim. 

Muss in Schwerin bestimmt ne Stunde auf den Zug warten. ma gucken wo da am Bahnhof was zum "fahren" ist...

Ab Samstag nachmittag bin ich dann in Parchim mit meinem Bruder am biken... Ich mehr trial und er mehr Street.

In Lübeck bin ich ja bis auf weiteres der Einzige. Und in Schwerin wohnt wohl auch keiner.


----------



## Paul1986 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
leuet wollte nur mal bescheid sagen das ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin!!!
Also Jan den konnen wir gerne trainiren...
Grüß Paul


----------



## suchtmatte91 (5. September 2013)

moin. ich bin heute, morgen und sonnabend in hro. jemand bock auf trialen?
also vom 05.09.13 - 07.09.2013.

würde mich riesig freuen.

mfg der maddin


----------



## HRO-Trialer (8. Januar 2014)

hallo leute
fahre jetzt auch wieder trial und suche leute aus mv.
von wo genau aus mv ist egal.

habe am silvester abend in hro ein trieler und ein mit bmx gesehen.
sie wahren zu schnell und sind in den zug richtung tessin verschwunden war so gegen 17 uhr oder so.
die können sich auch mal melden wen se lust haben.

also wenn einer lust hat dann melden giebt noch einige in hro die trialen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HRO-Trialer (9. April 2014)

hallo haben welche lust dieses we und ostern ein wenig rostock unsicher zu machen?


----------



## Happy90 (13. April 2014)

Moin Leute, ich komme aus Rostock und wollt fragen ob sich am kommenden Freitag nicht ne kleine Session organisieren lässt.


----------



## HRO-Trialer (4. Juni 2014)

hallo leute 
möchte dieses we ne kleine session organisieren.
also wehr lust hat kommt einfach nach hro.wir sind immer so 4-6 leute.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. August 2014)

Hi MVler
Bin ab morgen in Stralsund für mindestens eine Woche. Werde auch einen Tag mal nach Rostock fahren. Wäre super wenn sich noch Leute finden die eine Runde mit machen. 

Schreibt doch mal bitte wer alles in HRO oder Warnemünde oder Umgebung ist und wann ihr Zeit hättet.


----------



## HRO-Trialer (9. August 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Hi MVler
> Bin ab morgen in Stralsund für mindestens eine Woche. Werde auch einen Tag mal nach Rostock fahren. Wäre super wenn sich noch Leute finden die eine Runde mit machen.
> 
> Schreibt doch mal bitte wer alles in HRO oder Warnemünde oder Umgebung ist und wann ihr Zeit hättet.


Hey schön das du mal wieder vorbei schaust.lang ist es her.also hst gerne doch wohne ja fast da.hette die woche zeit.wegen hro mus ich schaun weil die andern meist nur we zeit haben wegen arbeiten.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. August 2014)

Also ich bin am Samstag gegen 14Uhr in HRO. Wer kommt noch alles und wo trifft man sich?


----------



## konrad (3. Oktober 2014)

MOin! wir sind morgen (4.10.) nachmittag zu zweit auf der hafenmole in warnemünde trialn! falls irgendjemand in Rostock am start ist, wäre es cool wenn wir mehr werden. so ab 14.30uhr...


----------



## Trialfriedland (3. September 2015)

Samstag trial in HRO wer ist dabei


----------



## platten (3. September 2015)

wenn die vorhersage stimmt; fetter regen und noch fetterer wind bin ich kiten. anderenfalls trial. : )


----------



## Trialfriedland (3. September 2015)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (28. Mai 2016)

Moin! Ein Kumpel und ich sind morgen auf der Hafenmole in Warnemünde am start,voraussichtlich gegen 13uhr....gibts sonst noch trialer in Rostock?


----------



## pippi (30. Oktober 2016)

Guten Abend. Ich bin am 19/20.11.16 in der Nähe von Schwerin und überlege mein Rad mitzunehmen. Jemand Lust mit mir zu fahren? Kenne mich da leider null aus und würde nur blind durch die City irren. Hoffe es ist da noch nicht allzu kalt, hab Wasser in der Leitung


----------



## konrad (2. November 2016)

hab dir im Profil was geschrieben...


----------



## Devilery (27. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend, ich belebe den Thread mal wieder 

Ich bin 32 Jahre jung, komme aus Rostock und fahre schon ne Weile Rad. Bisher immer im mtb AM/Enduro Bereich. Da ich aus Rostock komme und hier relativ wenig Berge für dieses Hobby sind, suche ich nun was für die Stadt. Schon immer wollte ich Trial fahren und ziehe das nun endlich mal durch. 

Gibt's denn noch aktive trialer in dieser tollen Stadt, die mich dann mal mitnehmen Bzw mir den Unterschied vom fully zum Trial in Aktion erklären?! 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## koxxdriver (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Tom, es gibt noch 1-2 Leute die trial fahren. Ich bin einer davon, meistens fahren wir am WE. Kannst mir ja mal ne Nachricht mit deiner Nummer schicken, dann melde ich mich wenn wir was nächste mal fahren.
Gruß Tom


----------



## raiserGmbH (1. Dezember 2017)

Moin moin,

gibt es in *Stralsund *noch Aktive? 
Bin zugezogen und konnte noch niemanden entdecken
naja ist ja auch Winter.
Ihr kennt das bestimmt alleine fahren ist auf Dauer schei...

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## pippi (25. Juli 2018)

Jemand Lust morgen in Stralsund zu trialen? Alternativ sind wir (2 Fahrer) auf dem Weg von Rostock nach Sassnitz am Donnerstag. Wenn es also noch aktive Fahrer in Stralsund gibt, die uns die Spots zeigen wollen, wäre das super .


----------

